# Help me find my shade (x-post)



## KayB (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey, everyone:

I was wondering if someone can help me find what my undertones and possible ideal foundation shade is. 

In this picture I am wearing Revlon's Colorstay Mahagony but as you can see it looks too yellow?
I tried Mac and the matched me with NW46 which was too orange. 

Any assistance would be welcome.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2016)

(I moved this to Recommendations.)

You're definitely an NW, but I'm not sure I'd pin you as a 46. Maybe 47 or 48? No darker than 50, anyway.


----------



## KayB (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for putting it in the best place and for commenting! I was convinced that I was an NC or maybe even a neutral. 

First time I was matched I was NW and the second time NC so I am so conflicted. 

This is a picture with no makeup at all in natural light
View attachment 51747


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2016)

You could also be a straight up N, and you may have to mix two shades to get a good match. In the natural light photo you do look more neutral than in the others.

Cover FX has a pretty good colour selection, and they have an "N" range for those with neutral undertones (I think you'd be at least N100 in that; they have a shade finder you can check out). Bobbi Brown also has some dark shades (I think you may be the darkest, Espresso). Also check out brands that cater especially for darker skins (e.g., Iman or black|Up).


----------



## KayB (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you so much for your help!


----------

